# Rabbits eating grass



## Grass in Mass (Sep 19, 2021)

I was out surveying the lawn after leaf clean up and noticed I have some sections that rabbits are eating really low. I did my final mow a few weeks ago at 2" but they have eaten it very short probably 1/2"or lower. Will these sections survive the winter? and what can I expect come spring? Also in these spots there is rabbit poop, will this cause damage also?

thanks.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Rabbit poop is great fertilizer right away, will not burn the lawn, no worries on that part.

Being in the cool season section may I guess KBG? That recovers from my movable chicken coops pretty well, can't imagine loose rabbits over grazing it to the point of killing.


----------



## Grass in Mass (Sep 19, 2021)

Ok, good to know. I was mainly concerned since its a new lawn that's only 2 months after germination and is still fairly thin.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

It should be fine come spring.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

I had rabbits eating my grass last winter, and the yard was full of rabbit pellets I have a feeling they were spreading weed seeds, so I'm not too crazy about having them on my lawn


----------

